# What's hot on a girl



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Kalifornia310;bt6187 said:


> GASP! i can tell from a distance who is aggressive in bed!! yessss... i use my radar.. find one. lock eyes... wait for him to come over. and bam! the night is happy!
> 
> 
> lol but then I have high standards.. so i set em free.
> ...



Here I am! :laughing: I know I'm not the right type, so I give you:










Just kidding. It's nice to find someone that appreciate the gingers, roud:


----------

